# Calaverna



## irene.acler

Ciao a tutti!

Il termine di cui vorrei discutere è _calaverna_ (o _galaverna)._ 
Dal De Mauro (prima accezione): _brina che si deposita sui rami, sulle foglie e sui prati durante l’inverno formando lunghi aghi._

Mi piacerebbe sapere se la usate (e in quale zona si usa), e/o se usate termini specifici dialettali per riferirsi al concetto in questione.

Qui in Trentino per esempio, usiamo la parola dialettale "zizampa" (non so da dove derivi la parola, e questo mi incuriosisce molto). "Calaverna" non l'ho mai sentito dire da nessuno sinceramente, e non so quanti lo conoscano!

Grazie a tutti


----------



## MünchnerFax

In Liguria è un termine di uso comune (con la _g_). Più che altro, da noi a non essere comune è il fenomeno atmosferico.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao Irene!
Mi ha incuriosito il thread per questo motivo. Non avevo mai sentito neppure io "galaverna" (con G) fino al mese scorso quando mia figlia (8 anni) tornando da scuola mi ha detto che la mattina quella che vediamo in terra e sembra neve è la "_*galaverna*_"!
Mi è venuto spontaneo chiedere "Che hai detto che è!?!?" visto che l'ho sempre chiamata _*brina*_. Quindi: io non la uso... ma mia figlia sì, e con cognizione di causa!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mai sentita e onestamente non capirei nemmeno cosa vuol dire.


----------



## sam1978

(Qui c'è una pagina di Wikipedia che ne parla.)
Questo termine, vuoi per il fenomeno poco comune da noi, come accennato da Munchner, vuoi per altro, mi era completamente passato di testa...
Sì, comunque ora che me ne parlate, direi anch'io che qui in Liguria si usa più dire "Galaverna".


----------



## Gutturnio

E' comune anche nel piacentino e milanese, sia nella lingua italiana che nel dialetto!
Quella che si vede per terra è effettivamente la brina, mentre con il vocabolo  galaverna si intende quella infiorescenza di ghiaccio che compare sugli alberi e  che aumenta di giorno in giorno se la temperatura non sale oltre allo zero. 
A Milano, favorita dalla umidità della nebbia notturna, è piuttosto comune.


----------



## Montesacro

Gutturnio said:


> E' comune anche nel piacentino e milanese, sia nella lingua italiana che nel dialetto!


 
Credo infatti che la parola in questione provenga dai dialetti basso-lombardi (con basso intendo di pianura).


----------



## Crisidelm

Anche qui in Veneto galaverna è d'uso comune.


----------



## rosi_47

Guardate, a costo di sembrare ignorante, vi assicuro che qui a Bari non ho mai sentito la parola _calaverna_... E sinceramente non sono neanche sicura di averla mai vista! 
Credo che come s10975 l'avrei semplicemene chiamata _brina_!


----------



## furs

Confermo che galaverna (con la g) e' parola d'uso comune in tutto il  Nord ed e' italiano standard. Chiaramente si usa di piu' in quelle zone dove il fenomeno atmosferico e' presente...


----------



## mickeybrz

In Piemonte penso ci sia un termine dialettale simile (che non conosco esattamente) perché ho sentito qualche vecchio piemontese doc che, cercando di parlare con me in italiano, la rendeva con "galinverna", forse perché contenendo il riferimento "inverno" gli sembrava il termine più appropriato per il fenomeno.


----------



## jomla

Scusate se vedo solo adesso questo 3D. *discussione*
Il termine in romagnolo si scrive con la g.
La Galaverna o sgalaverna  è una forte brinata
vedi:
www.iomla.net/vocadiv


----------



## nodisco

Mi sono iscritto solo oggi, buongiorno a tutti.

Sono di Forlì e confermo quanto scritto da altri: qui si chiama *galaverna* con la "g" ed è un fenomeno atmosferico leggermente diverso dalla brina.
Volevo solo aggiungere che, stando a quanto riporta il _Vocabolario Romagnolo-Italiano Italiano-Romagnolo_ di Libero Ercolani, Ed. Del Girasole 1971, galaverna è una voce comune a molte regioni italiane con (cit.) _"lievi cambiamenti di significato tra nebbia, brina e nebbia gelata"_.
Lo stesso testo cita anche il DEI (_Dizionario Etimologico Italiano_ di Battisti C. e Alessio G., Firenze 1957) nel quale sono indicati _calaverna_ (toscana), _galaverna_ (piemontese), _cialaverna_ (alta Engadina), _galaverna_ (bolognese), _calaverna_ (milanese) e _galaverna_ (forlivese).
Il vocabolario conclude affermando che benché questa voce sia diffusa in un'area che va dal ladino all'Engadina alla Toscana, l'etimologia rimane incerta.


----------



## Necsus

nodisco said:


> Il vocabolario conclude affermando che benché questa voce sia diffusa in un'area che va dal ladino all'Engadina alla Toscana, l'etimologia rimane incerta.


Ciao, nodisco e benvenuto in WRF!
Il Pianigiani ipotizzava un etimo da _quilum+verno_.
Mentre QUI c'è una dotta ed esauriente trattazione tratta dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca, per chi fosse interessato.


----------



## jomla

nodisco said:


> ........................................................................................................................
> Lo stesso testo cita anche il DEI (_Dizionario Etimologico Italiano_ di Battisti C. e Alessio G., Firenze 1957) nel quale sono indicati _calaverna_ (toscana), _galaverna_ (piemontese), _cialaverna_ (alta Engadina), _galaverna_ (bolognese), _calaverna_ (milanese) e _galaverna_ (forlivese).



e siccome Libero Ercolani era di RAVENNA  la Galaverna è anche Ravennate.


----------



## corrado

In Veneto (@Crisidelm) la galaverna si chiama (anche e più spesso) "sisièra" ed è diversa dalla brina. Sto cercando la traduzione inglese, ma i vari vocabolari la confondono con la brina come molti di voi. Chi può dirmi come si traduce?


----------



## bearded

corrado said:


> Chi può dirmi come si traduce?


Non possiamo - anche sapendolo - perché questo è il forum 'solo italiano' e qui non sono ammesse traduzioni e parole straniere. Spiacente.
C'è qualcosa in inglese su Wikipedia: - Wikipedia.


----------

